# Tyre pressure monitors



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just thinking about spec, and wondered what you guys would do - is it worth paying around Â£300 for this option? Obviously it would save checking the damn things all the time, but are they reliable and generally seen as a must have if available? :?:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> Just thinking about spec, and wondered what you guys would do - is it worth paying around Â£300 for this option? Obviously it would save checking the damn things all the time, but are they reliable and generally seen as a must have if available? :?:


mum has them on her x5 and they are pretty useful if you get a slow puncture and don't notice it like she did a while ago

i'd say spec them on your 997......if you are gonna be going fast in it then it's best that you know all your tyres pressures are right!

just my opinion on it

(anyway i don't like you because you are getting a 997 you lucky b*stard!!) :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> (anyway i don't like you because you are getting a 997 you lucky b*stard!!) :wink:


Don't say that! I'm so worried about parking the damn thing that I'm now looking at garages - this whole thing is going to cost a fortune!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

They work a treat on the RS6 & coupled with the fact the RS has no spare wheel, only some foam & a nice mini compressor, its a piece of pi$$ to top the tyres up anytime, anywhere. All i do if the monitor comes on is pull off the road, plug the mini compressor into the ciggi lighter & hey presto the tyres are back to normal.

Not sure if the 997 comes with the mini compressor, but if not it probably aint gonna be worth the extra dough, as you'll still have to stop at a garage to top the air off, but if it does, then its a home job that takes a only a couple of mins.

I think i have the margin on mine set to 2psi, so as the standard TP is (IIRC) 40psi all round, the sensor only alerts me when the pressure drops below 38.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > (anyway i don't like you because you are getting a 997 you lucky b*stard!!) :wink:
> ...


only joking mate, muchos respect! 

what's the final spec you've gone with? colour/wheels/options etc?

cheers

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Slate grey with Ocean Blue interior (still to be decided because I haven't seen one in the flesh yet). Sat nav and phone, sports exhaust 8) , Sports Chrono pack 8) 8) and heated seats (too used to them to do without them now  ) I'm toying with the tyre pressure monitors and may even select parking assist if I can bear those little sensors on the bumper...

I've gone for the standard wheels as I really like them. Lots of people on the Porsche forums are going for the Sports design ones, but I think I'll stick with the new ones....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> and may even select parking assist if I can bear those little sensors on the bumper...


Why worry about your parking? It's other people bashing into you that you should be worrying about.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > and may even select parking assist if I can bear those little sensors on the bumper...
> ...


True - I was more thinking about whether it's a standard option that most buyers go for than whether I need it or not. Obviously being a bloke and a bloody good driver, I don't need them.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Park assist didn't seem to be too popular on boxsters when I was looking for mine, I think this is due to the older design needing 'lumps' on the bumper..

late 02 and onwards they seem to be flush-fit to the bumper like you can get on an A4/bmw.

Would assume they will be the same on the 997 and won't be too visible

FWIW - I find rear visibility on the Boxster a bit limited with the roof up and am waiting for the inevitable crunch one day 

guess its cheaper to shell out for sensors that replace the bumper x times due to hidden tow bars/low posts/small children*

*ok, maybe you should be careful when parking near children


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


Sounds good mate!

The Bose is worth going for IMO, it is pretty damn good on the 996

I'd pay a bit extra and get bose instead of the tyre pressure monitors. park assist is a definate must though

cheers

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Actually James - I forgot to include Bose - I have ticked that option, although *controversially* I have not ticked the 6 CD stacker. The reason being that it is in the front boot of the car and I just know I would never change the CDs!

Sattan - the sensors for Park Assist are quite flush with the bumper, but they are still quite obvious. Will wait until I see it in the flesh...


----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

raven said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > (anyway i don't like you because you are getting a 997 you lucky b*stard!!) :wink:
> ...


 

I know the feeling. The last few cars have had to stand outside in
winter, suffering the rain. Since I got the Elise I`ve been eyeing up the
garden and thinking...

... wonder if I can fit a garage in here ?

Anyway, the base is dug and laid, the garage was delivered today
and I hope to have it erect ( make yer own jokes :roll: ) on Friday night.

I`m planning on sitting in the car and cracking open a bottle of champagne with some mates to "launch" it.

cheers

Martin

PS, wonder if I can fit one of those little beer fridges in it  ?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

martin_read said:


> PS, wonder if I can fit one of those little beer fridges in it  ?


Crikey, a very serious oversight if you did not size the garage to house a large beer fridge (yet alone a small one) .................... or were you thinking of the fridge fitting in the Elise :wink:


----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

garvin said:


> martin_read said:
> 
> 
> > PS, wonder if I can fit one of those little beer fridges in it  ?
> ...


There is some banter on SELOC, the lotus owners forum, between the early S1 elise and S2 owners.

The S1 owners regard the S2 owners as... er... having hairdressing tendencies because their cars have heavy carpets fitted.

I would imagine if I fitted a fridge in the Elise they would come round
and take my keys off me !

And I would deserve it 

cheers


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> Actually James - I forgot to include Bose - I have ticked that option, although *controversially* I have not ticked the 6 CD stacker. The reason being that it is in the front boot of the car and I just know I would never change the CDs!
> 
> Sattan - the sensors for Park Assist are quite flush with the bumper, but they are still quite obvious. Will wait until I see it in the flesh...


you do right, my dad has never ever used his at all as he has the cd headunit

it's never once had a cd in the changer!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jam said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Actually James - I forgot to include Bose - I have ticked that option, although *controversially* I have not ticked the 6 CD stacker. The reason being that it is in the front boot of the car and I just know I would never change the CDs!
> ...


actually, come to think of it, make me an offer on it, he wouldn't notice! :wink:


----------

